# Help! Pregnant 8 month old about to pop!



## 21250

So, before I get a bunch of slack. I bought this girl 2 months ago and was told she was not bred and did not come into contact with a buck. Well her appetite, belly growth and most recently her udder growing has led me to expect that she's expecting. Today I saw mucus leaking, yellowy-green. Her vulva is very swollen too. I have no idea when she's due and if she'll be okay kidding so young?! Any advice? I really love this girl, she's so sweet. I don't wanna lose her. I'm very worried. She's a Nigerian Dwarf by the way.


----------



## 21250

Some photos


















you can sort of see some mucus but it was mostly off by the time I got photos


----------



## canyontrailgoats

It sounds like she'll be kidding soon...do you have pics of her? There's not much you can do at this point, just keep a close eye on her and have a vet ready to call. Hopefully she's a big 8 month old girl, and fingers crossed that the buck was a ndwarf!


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Ok, I see the pics..oh my, she looks very small . Do you know her appx weight? If she is preggo, a vet check may be in order to discuss your options...


----------



## sweetgoats

I am glad she is away from the other owner, that is horrible.

Just try 100% to be there when she kids, she might be needing help with this. She might be able to just right in there and be a good mom or she might not know what the heck just happened. 

Try to have Molasses water for her after wards for the energy she is going to need to get back.


----------



## 21250

Yes. I'd say with the belly, she's about 45-50 lbs. about the same as a bag of grain


----------



## 21250

Ok, I'm buying a baby monitor and setting up a kidding pen to keep her apart from the rest of the herd. She's still eating and running so I don't think she's on the way yet but it looks like it will be soon


----------



## 21250

Farm vet is coming by tomorrow to check her.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

That's good! I really hope everything turns out ok. She is a cutie. : )


----------



## 21250

I'll keep updating. This will be my first kidding too! Scary stuff. I was gonna breed her in the fall so was not expecting to do this so soon! Ah! Thanks everyone for the advise, feel free to keep it coming!


----------



## sweetgoats

Saintbee said:


> I'll keep updating. This will be my first kidding too! Scary stuff. I was gonna breed her in the fall so was not expecting to do this so soon! Ah! Thanks everyone for the advise, feel free to keep it coming!


 First kidding and so young, well you will do fine. Can you get a picture of her Bag? We can see how close she is.


----------



## 21250

Sure!


----------



## 21250




----------



## 21250

It feels 75% full to me. She's not a fan of me touching it which has never been an issue before?


----------



## Talron

if she were mine I'd ask the vet if I could get a ultrasound so I knew what I was in for and how big/how many she's going to have. 
Poor girl she's so little I hope she does okay.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She still has some more to fill, but, that can change quickly.. I'd say about 2 weeks at the least..

I agree with what has been said, watch her, do your best to be there when she kids, and have a good vet you can call if need be.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Eta- most of my does won't let me touch their udder while they are heavily bred until they are in labor (I have one who would kick my face in if I tried to touch her :lol: ) 
So that isn't really an uncommon thing


----------



## 21250

Hahaha, she's sooooo people friendly! I just got a brush off when I touched her. I think she'll be a good milker as long as this kidding goes well.


----------



## happybleats

poor baby.... She may do just fine..its not ideal but if you can be there for her and have a vet on speed dial..sounds like she is in good hands...

how are her ligs?


----------



## 21250

& thank you! I know goat pregnancies are hard to read so I'm grateful for any and all advise from experienced kidders lol


----------



## 21250

I think her ligs are really lose, if I am feeling them right. I can feel her spine very easily?


----------



## 21250

My other girls don't feel like her and I know they're not pregnant


----------



## happybleats

Im horriable with ligs..lol..but try to see if its very hollow at the sides of the tail head. tail maybe crooked, like a "z' ..babies will be Under mom leaving a hollow looking flank area...her pooch will be swollen with discharge...she wil be come restless, maybe stretching, pawing at the ground..setting herself away from the herd..some wont eat...


----------



## happybleats

this might help...its not the best video...but shows location...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I was just about to post that video Cathy :lol:


----------



## 21250

Her pooch is swollen & I noticed discharge today but I know that can still mean we're awhile out. Thanks for the video. I'll go check her now. She's definitely still active & eating. She won't stop in fact lol. She broke out and found her way to the hay pile today the little fatty. Haha


----------



## happybleats

sounds like she has a bit of time before the big day....hopefully your vet can give you a closer time frame..


----------



## 21250

Well, I can't tell really with the ligs, she's feels loose to me but who knows. I'm so new to this. Her flanks and definitely hollow though. Right by her back legs. She's all belly.


----------



## goathiker

Would you do us one more favor? You know how the ligs go from the spine to the little pin bones on either side of her butt below her tail? Would you measure how far apart those pin bones are and how far she is from hip bone to hip bone? Measure from point to point where they stick out.


----------



## spidy1

I hope she does well! The youngest I'v ever had kid was a 11 month old, and she had a big 12# kid :shocked: all I can really say is just be there for her. Thankfully I was there for my girl and everything went well, I hope your's does too.


----------



## 21250

I will try the measuring thing now!


----------



## ArborGoats

goathiker said:


> Would you do us one more favor? You know how the ligs go from the spine to the little pin bones on either side of her butt below her tail? Would you measure how far apart those pin bones are and how far she is from hip bone to hip bone? Measure from point to point where they stick out.


Goathiker in the hope of learning, I'm assuming this is to determine how large the canal will be for the baby? What would an ideal or acceptable length be on a Nigerian Dwarf? (and selfishly for an Alpine too  )


----------



## 21250

Ok- pin bones about 2 1/2 inches, hips about 5 inches.


----------



## nannysrus

I was checking ligs the other day and if was doing it right it feels like pencils running from their spine to their butt.


----------



## goathiker

Saintbee said:


> Ok- pin bones about 2 1/2 inches, hips about 5 inches.


Oh, she's a fairly wide doe for her age. I would say she will fine with minimal help as long as she is bred to another Nigerian and the kids aren't tangled.

Now you have a cheat as well. As the ligs loosen up the pin bones will start swinging out of the way. When she is in labor she will be an inch or so wider there.


----------



## goathiker

ArborGoats said:


> Goathiker in the hope of learning, I'm assuming this is to determine how large the canal will be for the baby? What would an ideal or acceptable length be on a Nigerian Dwarf? (and selfishly for an Alpine too  )


I would hope to see 6 inches on a Nigerian and 8 on an Alpine.

The pin bone measurement is just a cheat for a newby


----------



## 21250

Omg thanks! That makes me feel a lot better


----------



## goathiker

Here, I want to show you something. I sold a beautiful Alpine doeling and later had to repo her for lack of the last payment. What I picked up was a severely underfed, stunted, covered in lice, and pregnant little girl. 
At 10 months old she weighed about 60 lbs and was no wider than your girl. She should have been over 100 lbs. by then. She kidded at 12 months...

That LaMancha cross kid was 7 lbs. and is now taller than her mom.


----------



## 21250

Aw poor babe! Glad she did well! That gives me confidence


----------



## nannysrus

How's your doe doing?


----------



## 21250

She's doing well. The vet thinks she'll be okay, only saw one kid. She's eating a lot more & is getting testy with the other goats but still no baby. We're keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## 21250

So of all things, another one of the girls I bought around the same time is in labor! (I think)! She's 4 years old though so not as worried about her! 
Shelly, the 8 month old Nigerian has been eating and acting normal so far. No more mucus but her bag is getting bigger. She's still holding out on me!


----------



## happybleats

they sure can make us crazy!!


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Holding out is good. It lets her get a little bit older, so hopefully it will go smoothly for her.


----------



## 21250

Here are some pics from today so I can compare.


----------



## 21250




----------



## nannysrus

I have 3 5 1/2 months old I think are bred. :-( won't know for sure till next week. 

I'm hoping your girl does good!!! Best wishes!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## 21250

Oh no! Best to you too!


----------



## nannysrus

How big Is Shelly?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## 21250

Weight wise? She's about 50 pounds. She stands as tall as my knee so that's about 22 inches? She should be about 8 1/2 to 9 months old now.


----------



## packhillboers

Are you sure that she is only 8 months? That would mean that she was bred at 3 months and I would think that to be rare to take at that young of an age.... at least with some breeds it seems rare. Maybe with this breed, they mature faster. I guess her teeth could tell her age. Hope all goes well.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

3 months is a pretty normal age for doelings to start cycling. Though the majority don't seem to cycle until the fall, as seasonal breeders.


----------



## 21250

I was told she was 5 months when I got her, she was not supposed to be bred but I know they can be bred at 8 months fine, so I would guess they do mature faster than larger breeds. I will look at her teeth and see, I have been meaning to.


----------



## HawksErieFarm

Any updates?? How are the girls doing??


Kimberly 
Home to 6 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## 21250

They are being locked up together in a clean stall every night and let out with the rest of the pack to graze during the day. Still no babies! I wish I knew when they were bred, it's so hard waiting!


----------



## 21250

She's definitely under 1 year, still has all her baby teeth!


----------



## CritterCarnival

She doesn't seem to be getting overly huge, belly wise, so I think she will do just fine. It's amazing what these little critters can handle!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How is she today? Any kids?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 21250

Nope still holding out! She's being a little devil to the other goats though. My Lamancha wether refuses to come within 10 feet of her after getting a belly butt, so she's very uncomfortable at the very least. And that udder is growing quickly now!


----------



## 21250

Just went and checked on her- she's laying down in the barn & panting heavily. It's 80+ and humid but none of the other goats are panting, not even my other pregnant girl. I've been saying this for 2 weeks but I'd be surprised if We don't have a baby in the morning, so nervous!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas

Saintbee said:


> I'll keep updating. This will be my first kidding too! Scary stuff. I was gonna breed her in the fall so was not expecting to do this so soon! Ah! Thanks everyone for the advise, feel free to keep it coming!


 i used to have a nigerian dwarf named foursocks she came to us pregnant (we bought her) and she had a little black buckling only one buckling, and she was a really small nigerian dwarf. We didnt think anything about it because nature will take its course we thought, and it did everything went fine. Four socks was just a half a foot taller than a coffee table and was wilder than a hair. Luckily i was able to catch her kid and teach him that we were okay before she could teach him to run away from humans. She ended up liking us somewhat but when we tried ot milk her that all went away. Bambi grew to be as big as a full grown boer goat so we think he was crossed with something. that made him taller, but we had another doe that was nigerian dwarf and she was pretty big and pretty tall she also kidded but had complications getting the buckling out during the birthing process and she was bigger than four socks. I trust this little gal of yours will have no problem but i do agree with the others keep next to her during birth because complications are always just awaiting to happen. I never expected my first lamanchaxboer nubian doe to have complications on her first pregnancy but she did and she was normal sized 2 years old. Its pretty scary but always remember should the kid get stuck and the doe stops pushing you can do what is best for the doe. and it never hurts to see if any Nigerian dwarf owners are in your area that do know what they are doing and can help you around the time of the birth if you are completely new to birthing. I hope her kidding goes well.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Good luck! Remember that 99% of the time we worry for nothing, and TGS or a vet will help you deal with the other 1% . Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## 21250

Thanks everyone! I think she'll be okay as long as the kid is the right way! Now she's off eating burdock with the rest of the herd, still keeping me guessing


----------



## Javapitts

Any baby yet?


----------



## 21250

No  does anyone know if you can Safely tell how far along a goat pregnancy is with an ultrasound machine? I'm worried because she's so small that if they keep growing past term it'll be difficult for her.


----------



## ksalvagno

No. You can't tell. Unfortunately, unless you know the breeding date, there is no way to tell since kids grow at different rates.


----------



## 21250

Here's a few pics from today


----------



## nannysrus

She's getting closer.  she is puffy I hope she does good for you!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Her udder is definitley making progress! Her pooch is getting puffy, so that means she's close! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NigerianGirl

Hope all goes well my friend had a doe do this to her! She kidded fine and after she kidded she shot up like a weed and now she's 20in tall and about 100lbs I've told her she needs to be on a diet but she said she's fine lol


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Any kids? 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 21250

No! I can't believe she's held out this long as swollen and as firm as her udder is. I'm going away next weekend she'll probably wait til then


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Ya, they always wait. :lol: I hope she has a safe delivery! Because she is so young, I would try to be there for her kidding. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 21250

Yea, we have a farm sitter here. Non refundable rental that was booked two months ago! Wasn't expecting a baby til spring


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

How is she? Any kids?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 1 wether and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 21250

Still no! She's very uncomfortable and her bag is huge. I can't believe she hasn't kidded yet!


----------



## VincekFarm

She must have kids by now! Any updates?


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Any kids? How is she?


----------



## 21250

Just got home from a mini-vacation (3 days) lol & she's HUGE I'd be shocked if she didn't have twins. Still no kids though. Her bag is starting to be hard for her to walk around and I noticed her squatting like she has to pee but nothing comes out and she chews at her belly, thinking maybe tonight or tomorrow??


----------



## happybleats

sounds close..


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anything?


----------



## 21250

Nothing yet. I'm going to try to take some pictures. This girl is driving me nuts.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Hurry! Take pics!  They ALWAYS think they "need" to follow the doe code, or they'll be baned for not acting like a goat! :lol:


----------



## 21250

Pictures!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

WOW! Her pooch is REALLY starting to open up! Looks like she'll go within the week! Though, I seem to always be wrong.  :lol:


----------



## 21250

I've been wrong for almost a month! Lol. Her pooch is about an 1 1/2 "long"? I'd say? Lol.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

She's close. ;-) Though, I know I've been saying that since this forum was started. :lol:


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Any kids?


----------



## Goats Rock

That doe is really following the doe code! Best of luck to her and you!


----------



## 21250

She's being a stubborn pregnant brat. Lol. I'm starting to think she'll never have them


----------



## Goatzrule

How is she today?


----------



## 21250

Same. Still eating & hanging out. No discharge, bags maybe a bit tighter. She's tricky


----------



## sweetgoats

WOW I can not imagine that you have any hair left. :hair: As soon as you decide to leave and go somewhere she will kid.


----------



## goatlady1314

Following


----------



## springkids

I have been silently following as well. Good luck!


----------



## 21250

Well I've been gone for 4 hours, let's see if she is a little devil ! Lol


----------



## goatlady1314

How is she


----------



## 21250

Bag looks extra swollen & pooch is even bigger. Gonna watch her over the next few hours


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Anything yet?


----------



## Barnes19

Oh dear you must be driven half up the wall by now.

I only just found this thread, I'm very interested in keeping up with how your girl kids. Best wishes for that ... 

I will be in a similar situation in 37 days or so. My young one, alpine/nubian/saanen cross, is now 8 months old, she was bred by mistake when the electric fence broke down, she was 4 1/2 months old then.

She was exceptionally large for her age, but as soon as she was bred she stopped growing completely. She's now 72#, literally the same size, to the exact pound, that she was back then. I didn't realise initially, I thought she'd just slowed down after weaning at about the same time, then went through worming, minerals etc, but now it is obvious she was in fact bred. I'm horrified ... I'm so scared for her she is tiny. I avoid even thinking about the labour for fear of speaking or thinking trouble into being ... the word "Dystocia" gives me nightmares.

She's still got hardly any show, very little belly so I'm hoping and praying for a very very small kid ... unfortunately in my case its unlikely to do her much good if she holds off because she isn't growing or maturing at all, only the baby is ...


----------



## 21250

Oh no! Good luck to you both! Shelly is still holding out on me. It's awful!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Any kids yet?


----------



## meggiesaunders

I read this post from the beginning to end of the string for the first time. It is like watching a drama movie. I'm sure everything will work out well. The waiting is the tough part (IMHO). :book: The doe's instinct will kick in and you will see adorable little ones soon. :kidred:

- MS


----------



## 21250

No! Agh! I know goats are all over the place. But is it normal for a goat to look this pregnant for this long?


----------



## meggiesaunders

They can be all over the place. One of our goats showed all the signs that she was going to kid for two weeks - We lost so much sleep. The other doe gave birth to her kids on her exact due date! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Following


----------



## Goats Rock

I always check this thread first to see if she kidded yet! I think she wins the 
award this year for "Frustrating her Owner the Most!" Or "Following the Goat Code, to a Tee"!


----------



## 21250

Hahahah I guess she's my big introduction to the kidding world, glad she's keeping you all in suspense with me! Nothing more from her today. Her sides look wider like maybe the kids dropped a bit. But I'm not sure, I will keep you all in the loop! Haha but at this rate it could be another month!


----------



## HerdQueen

She is teaching you the doe code the hard way! Hope she kids out for you without issue!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Any news today? 


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Any kids???  :baby:


----------



## HawksErieFarm

Any kids??


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Any Kids?


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah anything? Does she look closer?


----------



## 21250

Nothing yet! Looks about the same. Belly is a bit bigger but bag is the same size. Only change is that she started laying down on top of the pellets in the morning so none of the other goats can eat til she's full! Hahaha I guess she's just a shower when she's pregnant.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Haha! Smart Goatie!


----------



## 21250

I think we should start a "Shelly poll" whoever guesses her kid date closest can name the kid(s)! Lol. She's been keeping to herself more the last couple days, other than that no major changes


----------



## Emzi00

August 30th, 9:47 pm, triplets, two does and a buck.


----------



## J-Mes

Monday, Sept. 1st is Labor day so I'm guessing it will be on Labor Day.


----------



## 21250

Just got home from errands & she had a baby sometime between 2 and 6 ! I think she has one more in her according to my "bounce" test. It's a little black and white doeling. Already walking and Mama is cleaning her!  will update!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Congrats!!!


Like us on Facebook!
J.O.M's registered dairy goats❤
Follow us on tumblr!
Whyilovebeingagoatgirl.tumblr
Tweet me on twitter ❤
@showin_life


----------



## ariella42

About time :lol: Congrats!


----------



## 21250

So - been waiting an hour. She laid down next to baby to sleep thinking it's just the one kid, which is great because she's so young 






I'll check on her before bed just to make sure ! Yay!


----------



## 21250

Look at the little "Mohawk" so cute


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## MylieD

She's soooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## nannysrus

Whoopy!!! So cute!!!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ndwarf

Oh, she is so ugly, I can take her off your hands, then you won't have to look at her or name her!! JK she is adorable!! I can't believe she only had one kid!! She was massive!! What is her name?


----------



## 21250

Hahah. She looks like something more is coming out of her but it's been at least 3 hours since she kidded. The placenta is out but still attached so thinking it's just the veins from the attachment?


----------



## 21250

It's between Luka because it's my brother in law Luke's birthday too lol but I already have a Luna so what do you all think - Luka, August or Espresso? I love coffee lol


----------



## HawksErieFarm

Soooo cute!!!! Congrats hope you are all doing well!! 


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## ksalvagno

If she already passed a placenta and there is more coming out, she may have another kid in there with its own placenta. You may want to post pics on here of what it is. If there is another kid in there, it needs to come out NOW.


----------



## 21250

This is what she has


----------



## ndwarf

Saintbee said:


> It's between Luka because it's my brother in law Luke's birthday too lol but I already have a Luna so what do you all think - Luka, August or Espresso? I love coffee lol


Not crazy about Luka, She is not gold so not August, and I hate coffee so no Expresso. What about Leia or Iris?


----------



## 21250

Iris is pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno

Either she didn't pass the whole placenta or you have another kid in there. If she were at my house, I would be gloving up and going in to be absolutely sure no other kids are in there.


----------



## 21250

Ok - gave her a little encouragement and it was just placenta. Baby is eating & all looks well for the night


----------



## ksalvagno

Good. Glad everything is ok.


----------



## kc8lsk

Expresso works just about time for another one. Sounds good for a name too, two years ago I had Black Coffee, Sugar, Spice and Everything Nice for names for my girls


----------



## Goats Rock

Congratulations! She fulfilled her "Doe Code". She kidded after you gave up and left! 
Glad all is well! What a Cute little kid!


----------



## meggiesaunders

Congratulations! What an adorable kid!!


----------



## 21250

All is well this morning  her name is officially Coffee Bean though we'll probably just call her Bean. She's so teeny!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

What a cutie! Love her markings  and the name


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What a cutie!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, so cute.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

Yay! She finally kidded! Congrats! Coffee Bean is adorable! :-D


----------



## 21250

How long does it take for a kids eyes to fully change color?


----------

